# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  ổ C đầy làm sao chia lại ổ đĩa

## phimzalo

ổ c của em đã đầy em muốn chia lại ổ đĩa thì phải làm sao hả mấy bác? tiện thể cho em hỏi luôn là hiện nay nên xài loại diệt vi rut nào thì thích hợp. thank thank

----------


## giantapta

muốn chia thì phải còn dư dung lượng. vì thế bạn xóa hết ổ c đi rồi chia. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
hiện nay thì kas, eset, avg, norton, .... đều dùng rất tốt. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bạn đừng lo lắng.

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

có nhiều cách lắm bạn ạ, ở đây mình đơn cử 2 cách nhé, cách thứ nhất là bạn hãy xóa bớt data trong ổ c đi vì điều kiện để chia ổ đĩa là ổ đĩa đó phải còn dư bộ nhớ, hoặc cách 2 là bạn dùng phần mềm acronis disk director ( hiren boot ) để phân chia. chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## chanhedu76

> ổ c của em đã đầy em muốn chia lại ổ đĩa thì phải làm sao hả mấy bác? tiện thể cho em hỏi luôn là hiện nay nên xài loại diệt vi rut nào thì thích hợp. thank thank


chia ổ đĩa thì ko còn cách nào ngoài format ổ đỉa c thôi ...^^!

----------


## nguyentienthuy

> ổ c của em đã đầy em muốn chia lại ổ đĩa thì phải làm sao hả mấy bác? tiện thể cho em hỏi luôn là hiện nay nên xài loại diệt vi rut nào thì thích hợp. thank thank


bạn dùng acronis disk director ( hiren boot ) để chia lại ổ cứng nhé. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

nếu chia lại thì bạn đành phải mất hết dữ liệu đã có
nếu như ổ bạn muốn chia còn nhiều chỗ trống thì bạn ko phải mất gì cả

----------


## nguyennam19

trường hợp này khó đấy nếu bạn có 1 ổ phụ chưa dữ liệu ra bớt thì có lẽ la chia ngon lanh đấy

----------


## vietnamtui11

> ổ c của em đã đầy em muốn chia lại ổ đĩa thì phải làm sao hả mấy bác? tiện thể cho em hỏi luôn là hiện nay nên xài loại diệt vi rut nào thì thích hợp. thank thank


+ nếu chỉ là việc thu hẹp ổ d mở rộng ổ c thì bạn có thể dùng cái này để chia lại mà không mất dữ liệu 

download

còn nếu chia lại hoàn toàn bộ thì hireen'boot để chia lại nhé .hãy copy dữ liệu sang một ổ khác hoặc usb để lấy lại dữ liệu

----------


## ViệtNet

bạn muốn thêm ổ và nới ổ đĩa bằng đĩa boot thì hoàn toàn không mất dữ liệu được, trừ khi bạn chia khong đúng cách, sau đây mình sẽ hướng dẫn sơ qua 
1: nới ổ đĩa: bạn vào pq /magic cắt bớt ổ d hặc các ỏ khác _ ok
tiếp tục vào pq magic nới ổ c ra - ok 
2: thêm ổ đĩa: cũng tương tự như trên bạn cắt bỏ một phần dung lượng một ô bát kì apply- ok
tiếp tục vào pq magic tạo thêm ổ mới là ok
khi cắt bơt dung lượng bạn nên để ý ổ đĩa đó đang còn dư bao nhiêu để căt, nếu cắt quá tay sẽ mất môt phần dữ liệu đo
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## hatrang1995

> bạn muốn thêm ổ và nới ổ đĩa bằng đĩa boot thì hoàn toàn không mất dữ liệu được, trừ khi bạn chia khong đúng cách, sau đây mình sẽ hướng dẫn sơ qua 
> 1: nới ổ đĩa: bạn vào pq /magic cắt bớt ổ d hặc các ỏ khác _ ok
> tiếp tục vào pq magic nới ổ c ra - ok 
> 2: thêm ổ đĩa: cũng tương tự như trên bạn cắt bỏ một phần dung lượng một ô bát kì apply- ok
> tiếp tục vào pq magic tạo thêm ổ mới là ok
> khi cắt bơt dung lượng bạn nên để ý ổ đĩa đó đang còn dư bao nhiêu để căt, nếu cắt quá tay sẽ mất môt phần dữ liệu đo
> chúc bạn thành công


mình gà mờ, bạn có thể giải thích vào pq magic là ở chỗ nào zậy?
vd ổ c mình còn trống 14% mà mình muốn cắt bớt ỗ d ( vì ổ d còn trống 100% ) để nới rộng ổ c thì mình phải làm sao ? nhờ ae chỉ giúp cái nha ,thanks.

----------


## quynhhoa

bạn làm như vutrungkien là đúng đấy dow cái partitionmagic ve rùi giải nén chay file autorun chọn partitionmagic xp-2000 rùi chuột phải vào o d chon resize/move chọn dung lượng o d tương tự như vậy chọn dung lượng o c tăng lên sau đó chọn apply - yes khởi động lại máy đợi đến khi vào win là ok
link down: http://rapidshare.com/files/360578382/partitionmagic.rar.html

----------


## trangna

pq magic là patition magic trong đĩa boot ấy. nếu ổ d trống "tăm pần tăm" thì nới ổ c thoải mái đi.

----------

